# Cushman Trackster Mini Snow Cat ATV - $3675 (Colville / Norhtport)



## couchloafer

For Sale: early 1970’s Cushman trackster with cab do not know exact year. Model # 898000-7320 Serial #343952 Previous owner has added extra bogie wheels and belting to extend the width of the tracks about 6 inches, for better traction and flotation in snow, very nice professional job. Hour meter reads 586 hours but does not move so it has 586 hours plus ? Starts and runs well. Has 2cycle snowmobile type engine with electric start runs by a hydrostatic motor on each set of tracks so operates like a bulldozer . Can be turned in a circle in its own length, very maneuverable. Can carry 1,000 lbs plus payload. Windshield wiper , spotlight, extra storage box on back bumper. Alternator replaced with larger so motor cover in cab has been cut open for required clearance. Top sped about 15 MPH. Manuals all available online at no charge. Similar to Argo or six wheeler. More and detailed pictures can be emailed upon request. 
Will trade for Diesel gear Tractor: Massey Ferguson MF 135 or MF 150 only. Or trade for 73 to 87 Chevrolet or GMC 3/4 ton 4x4 standard cab, 8ft bed, not lifted, Auto or manual trans 350 engine only. Must be able to send detailed photos by email or USPS unless within 40 miles of Northport. Best to email but can call 509-732-4404 you will probably get the answering machine but I will return the call. 














http://spokane.craigslist.org/mcy/1365571023.html


----------



## fliginger21

Have you sold this?  I am very interested.  Jeff 406-750-1976 Western Montana.


----------



## couchloafer

It was a Craigslist add......try the phone number as I cant find the listing anymore........here is another one for parts 

cushman truckster parts
http://spokane.craigslist.org/mcy/1616899974.html


----------



## bill w

there has been a quite a few of these on e-bay lately.one was almost brand new...only 57 hrs on it.they were fun little rigs but the omc opposed twin cyl was guttless and very tempermental.the ones to look for are the ones that have been converted to the honda or briggs motors.Bill w


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the 4 stroke conversions also needed a ring and pinion up grade because thet wouldnt spin the 8000 rpm the pumps needed to run efficiantly and in hilly terrain they were prone to endoing because they were short  so you had to be careful when going down hills.


----------



## couchloafer

Here are a few more...........wow look at those prices
CUSHMAN TRACKSTER - $12000 (OREGON)
http://spokane.craigslist.org/rvs/1600382390.html

Performance Cushman Trackster w/accessories - $6000 (Mazama)
http://spokane.craigslist.org/rvs/1588781788.html

Cushman Trackster - $11 (Pateros)
http://spokane.craigslist.org/grd/1578081501.html


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yah....  Thats just crazy stupid prices.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

those prices are outlandish for something wich is good for nothing more than toting a couple of people around


----------

